
Bodies Left on Mt. Everest - yonibot
http://imgur.com/gallery/4UJj0
======
rubberstamp
[http://climbing.about.com/od/mountainclimbing/a/Death-On-
Mou...](http://climbing.about.com/od/mountainclimbing/a/Death-On-Mount-
Everest.htm)

------
tim333
Maybe now you can operate helicopters at that altitude someone should bring
the bodies down and bury them?

(heli footage
[https://youtu.be/WXNXSvnCtKA?t=2m31s](https://youtu.be/WXNXSvnCtKA?t=2m31s))

------
aquadrop
Seriously, climbing Everest is just glorified russian roulette, mortality rate
is more that 5%. I wish people would stop doing it.

~~~
sakopov
Actually Everest isn't technically difficult to climb. There are more
challenging and dangerous ascents like K2 and Anapurna. More people die on
Everest because a lot of adventure companies will take you up without much
prior experience on big mountains. This should be stopped. Climbing it
shouldn't.

~~~
tim333
The death rate is much lower with the commercial companies than with more
traditional expeditions.

